# Graduate School Search: Lighting Design



## DavidAhumada

I am currently searching for a graduate program to attend in order to get a MFA in Lighting Design. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions for strong programs?


----------



## Footer

While we can spout of "good" schools, picking a grad school is much different then picking a undergrad program. Most people describe picking a grad school as picking a mentor. You want to find a program that has a faculty member that you really connect with. I have not done the grad thing so I can't speak from experience, but this is the advice I have received from nearly everyone that I have talked to on the subject.


----------



## bdkdesigns

URTA.com. Specifically the Chicago location. It tends to get the biggest turnout, I ended up with about 15 interviews in just one location. Start there and also do visits to other schools and find out for yourself.


----------



## Grog12

Graduate school is definetly all about finding a mentor and a program that fits you. There are alot of strong programs out there. Here's our CA on colleges in general http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...controlbooth-member-college-demographics.html

I'll always plug my Alma Matta UNLV. But that doesn't mean its for you. 
UF has a strong program, University of Tennese, CCM.

I can keep going, and probably name another 10 or 20 schools. But that won't mean anything to you until you meet the proffesors there.

Research the programs, research the proffessors. And know where you want to end up geographically in your life. 

Make sure to go to URTA's, write down a list of questions of things that are important to you (not stupid things like "How much money will I get" "How many desgins will I get a year"). Ask them where their students are ending up so you can see if it will help you down the path you want to take. You want to make sure you'll be filling the holes in the knowledge you allready have. You're going to talk to a lot of people, make sure you find a way to remember who they all are.

Also, go to USITT. URTA's isn't the only way into a graduate school


----------



## derekleffew

A colleague and I were talking about this just the other day, and I mentioned that if I were looking for a graduate school in lighting, Carnegie-Mellon University would be at the very top of my list--its location in Pittsburgh notwithstanding.

For one, they have always maintained an excellent reputation (arguably second only to Yale School of Drama), and I was very impressed by one of their graduates. I believe their Technical Director (dbthetd) http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/dbthetd.htmlis a member here. Also, they have just recruited one of the top concert lighting designers, Abigail Rosen Holmes as an associate professor of Lighting Design.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## dramatech

I have worked with quite a few that have attended the Carolina School of the Arts and Carnegie Mellon. Both seem to teach their students real world knowlege.


----------



## Grog12

derekleffew said:


> A colleague and I were talking about this just the other day, and I mentioned that if I were looking for a graduate school in lighting, Carnegie-Mellon University would be at the very top of my list--its location in Pittsburgh notwithstanding.
> 
> For one, they have always maintained an excellent reputation (arguably second only to Yale School of Drama), and I was very impressed by one of their graduates. I believe their Technical Director (dbthetd) http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/dbthetd.htmlis a member here. Also, they have just recruited one of the top concert lighting designers, Abigail Rosen Holmes as an associate professor of Lighting Design.
> 
> Just my 2¢.



CM is another one of the 10-20 I would have named.


----------



## museav

I'll toss in my Alma Mater, Lighting Design : College of Liberal Arts : Purdue University.


----------



## icewolf08

I had the opportunity to work with Kenton Yeager, the lighting professor from the MFA program at the University of Tennessee Knoxville about a year ago. He designed a show for us and brought along one of his students as his assistant. From all of the conversations we had over the time they were here, it sounded like a great program. Both he and his student were very good to work with. It sounds like they offer an amazing program with lots of "real world" opportunities. So that might be a program worth checking out.


----------



## JChenault

DavidAhumada said:


> I am currently searching for a graduate program to attend in order to get a MFA in Lighting Design. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions for strong programs?



David

One thing that is important to understand is 'What are you looking to get from Grad School' and 'What do you want to do when you get out'. 

If you want to teach at a university - there is a set of 'top' schools. If you want a career as a professional designer of broadway musicals, there is another. If you just want to be the LD for touring music shows there would be another set. 

Can you define what you want grad school to give you?


----------



## DavidAhumada

Well, one year and an identity crisis later I am back considering schools. I never did thank you all for your advice. So, 


Thanks Everyone.  



Last year I took the time, and visited two schools that made it to my short list at the time. Neither felt quite right, though together they would have been perfect. Taught me a lot about what I am looking for though. 



In no particular order:

1. I want a program, where I will have the opportunity to TA. Eventually I would like to teach at a University many years down the line. First, however, I want to freelance (regional theatre I think) for some years. 

2. It is important to me that I will be able to work with and maintain the technology. 

3. I want somewhere that the challenges keep changing, and not just because the shows do. I don't want to work in a single space for three years for example, I'd like different venues at least with different issues to explore.

4. I want to know my instructors are actively working in the field. 

5. I don't mind the idea of a school in a corn field, but I'd like it to be within reasonable driving distance to a larger city.

6. I am a designer, so I want to design. I'd like to be doing at least 1-2 shows a year as LD, and many more in other lighting roles.

7. I'd like a tiny bit of flexibility in the curriculum. I want to improve my weaknesses, and be able to highlight my strengths much better by the time I leave.

So I realize that I might not find a school that fits ALL these, but I'd like to try.

Oh, and #8. I am not HUGE on hot temperatures all the time. I am from the frozen tundra of the north after all.  Though for the right school I guess I'd be willing to adapt. 


I'm sure as I continue to explore this list will grow, still if with some guidelines like this people have suggestions I'd love to hear them. 


Thanks in advance,

David Ahumada


----------



## SarahK

I'd appreciate some advice here, as well. I went to grad school for a year (as a TD, not lighting) a few years back and left because I wasn't being challenged beyond what I'd done in undergrad. Now, I'm looking for lighting, and much of what David wants for applies to me, as well.

1. I'd like to teach. Eventually. I don't, however, feel that I can teach until I have far more experience than I do now, so TAing isn't a priority. As far as what I'd like to do in the meantime, between grad school and teaching... I don't know. I like to wander to where I feel I'll learn the most, be that with a production company with all the fancy gear, a regional theater company, what have you. My only real goal is to keep learning.

2. I'm more technology than design-based, and I have yet to find a program that really works with that. But lacking that, I, too, want the hands-on experience as often as I can get it. (Oddly enough, right now I do convention lighting more than theatrical lighting. I miss it.)

3. I would also like a little flexibility to perhaps take some math and physics courses outside the department. Understanding more about rigging is one of my major objectives.

4. I'd really rather be in a city, but I MUST stay pretty close to the midwest.

5. I need a program that will consistently challenge me and a mentor that will consistently be there for me (or at least pretend to care). That was what chased me out the last time.


Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. I know from my own history that the interview (and even the campus visit) process can be misleading, so I'd love to hear about your experiences.

Thank you!


----------



## shiben

Im getting to the point where I need to start thinking about grad school as well. I have 2 years left in my undergrad degree, which will be in theatre. Do I need to start looking now, or do I need to focus more on doing more design work in the area, or what? I know that im interested in lighting design, but also sort of want to go on a few tours or something before I get too old to put up with 5 hours of sleep a night. Just not sure where I should be focusing my efforts at the moment. Any ideas?


----------



## Footer

shiben said:


> Im getting to the point where I need to start thinking about grad school as well. I have 2 years left in my undergrad degree, which will be in theatre. Do I need to start looking now, or do I need to focus more on doing more design work in the area, or what? I know that im interested in lighting design, but also sort of want to go on a few tours or something before I get too old to put up with 5 hours of sleep a night. Just not sure where I should be focusing my efforts at the moment. Any ideas?


 
Going on tour and having an MFA are not two things that usually go together. Once you get your MFA there is really no going back. Not saying that you can't, but its a bit unlikely. Its kind of like getting married, go do all your wild crazy things, figure out exactly what you want, then go get it. There is no hard and fast rule as to when you should get your MFA. Many programs won't even look at you unless you have been out of undergrad at least a few years and are working professionally.


----------



## DELO72

The first thing to do is start doing as many designs (or assisting) as you can in Undergrad. This will give you a lot of the knowledge and experience you need to know what next step you want to consider. Help out a local community theatre, or light a dance performance at your school. 



When picking a Lighting Grad program, there are a lot of factors to consider--

My suggestion is go to USITT in March and look at the work on display that comes out of some of those programs. It will give you an idea of the institution's resources, and the quality of their faculty and students. It also gives you a chance to meet with many of those professors and some of their students.

A) Size of the program and finances that it has. Some programs have amazing financial resources and top of the line equipment and spaces. U. of Cincinati, U. Texas @ Austin, etc. What you get by going to these places is the experience of using the latest technology and some incredible portfolio pictures. But note-- In the real world you won't always get 300 Dimmers and 20 MAC 2Ks and VL3000s to play with for a show, so make sure you also learn how to design on 12 dimmers and a few 65Q fresnels or you will find yourself in real trouble once you graduate.


B) The professor/professors you will learn from. You want a professor that not only is extremely talented, but also a good teacher who is passionate about the art and also passionate about teaching the next generation of designers. You also want a program where that professor will use his or her contacts to help bring you on productions he or she is involved with out of the program, and will help you find work during and after you graduate. 

C) # of spaces, and productions done each year vs. number of other graduate designers. It's all about realized design work. You want a program that will give you many opportunities to design frequently while at it. Coursework and theoretical designs don't amount to squat. Make sure there are more opportunities and productions being put on than there are designers to light them. That way you'll always have a chance to practice your art. 

D) Some programs offer you a full ride + a TA stipend. Some schools like Yale make you pay out the nose-- HOWEVER, the trade-off is the contacts you will make and the opportunities you will get merely as a result of that program. It's nice to graduate without being in any debt. It's also nice to graduate and get an offer to assist on Broadway and have your career practically made/started right out the door. (Which will be necessary if you are to ever pay off that debt! *laugh*) So choose carefully as both have their appeal. 

I don't know which current programs are considered the top at the moment. When you research a program, research the faculty and find out which are still out there doing professional work on a national level. You want a professor who just finished designing for a national tour, and is about to head to Europe for his/her next show, and then has a small design off-broadway before heading back to teach courses in the fall, etc. Not one who occasionally designs for the local community theatre. 

Good luck!


----------



## Footer

Yale is actually very affordable right now. It was 40k a year but now they offer so much financial aid in the drama school you can get out just 12k in the hole over 3 years.

sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## Grog12

For the OP in no particular order:

University of Florida
University of Nevada Las Vegas
CCM (Cinncinati Conseravtory of Music)
Boston Universtiy
UT Austin

Just to name a few. Also while some say USITT is a good place for grad schools (and trust me thats how I got mine) URTA's is better. Generally by the time USITT rolls around assistantships have filled up or are filling up fast.


----------

